# Outdoor Haunt Safety Question



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

If you have a haunt on just your property, do you still have to worry about permits and fire /safety requirements or is that just for indoor haunts?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

In some towns, cities, communities, yea.
If you charge for people to enter, then most assuredly you will need permits.
More often than not, the issue comes up when people have haunts that are extremely loud and or disruptive to the neighborhood and present a safety and or traffic issue.
One way to know for sure is to ask your city.
I'd also let the neighbors know what you are planning. Good will goes a long way in making things run smoothly.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

You'll have to be careful if you build any structures for people to go through. If so, they may be subject to building codes requiring flame retardants, sprinklers, emergency lighting, etc. The two issues are the size of the structures and the fact that it is open to the public.

I don't think you need anything for a small black plastic tunnel up your sidewalk. But for a large tent or a big maze, you might have some issues.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Think in "worst case scenario" of something(s) happening, that's what the fire department, police, insurance, etc., have to plan for. Picture whatever your setup is if something was exposed to fire, high winds, earthquake, rain, etc. Now mix all of those potential hazards with electricity (electrical cords), air lines, anything on the ground that someone could slip or trip on, etc. Well, you get the idea. Again, that's what all of these people have to plan for and deal with. Which means your haunt has to be fairly safe with any of those things becoming an issue.


----------

